# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  tại sao không cài được media?

## pu6511

chào mọi ngưòi!bữa nay mình lại có một vấn để cần mọi ngưòi chỉ giúp!
máy tính của mình sau khi cài lại win thi viẹc sử dụng media lại bị trục trặc, mình cố cài lại media 11 ma chỉ đuợc media 9. khi go ra cai lại thi no con khong su dung dc media nao nua!minh da co cai lai, tim hiểu trên mạng mà vẫn chưa ra!bay gio mình nghe nhac trục tuyến còn không được nưa nè!
khi vào một trang nhạc trực tuyến nó hiện dòng chữa sau!
can not create directshow player.
khi chạy lại media no hiện dòng chữ thông báo về ứng dụng bị lỗi:
an internal application error has occurred.
xin giúp mình.:bawling:

----------


## diennguyen59

> chào mọi ngưòi!bữa nay mình lại có một vấn để cần mọi ngưòi chỉ giúp!
> máy tính của mình sau khi cài lại win thi viẹc sử dụng media lại bị trục trặc, mình cố cài lại media 11 ma chỉ đuợc media 9. khi go ra cai lại thi no con khong su dung dc media nao nua!minh da co cai lai, tim hiểu trên mạng mà vẫn chưa ra!bay gio mình nghe nhac trục tuyến còn không được nưa nè!
> khi vào một trang nhạc trực tuyến nó hiện dòng chữa sau!
> can not create directshow player.
> khi chạy lại media no hiện dòng chữ thông báo về ứng dụng bị lỗi:
> an internal application error has occurred.
> xin giúp mình.:bawling:


ms chỉ cho dùng free wmp 9 & 10 thui còn wmp 11 thì yêu cầu win phải có bản quyền, muốn cài đc wmp 11 thì có hướng dẫn trên các forum ấy. google nhé! thắc mắc thì liên hệ:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

> chào mọi ngưòi!bữa nay mình lại có một vấn để cần mọi ngưòi chỉ giúp!
> máy tính của mình sau khi cài lại win thi viẹc sử dụng media lại bị trục trặc, mình cố cài lại media 11 ma chỉ đuợc media 9. khi go ra cai lại thi no con khong su dung dc media nao nua!minh da co cai lai, tim hiểu trên mạng mà vẫn chưa ra!bay gio mình nghe nhac trục tuyến còn không được nưa nè!
> khi vào một trang nhạc trực tuyến nó hiện dòng chữa sau!
> can not create directshow player.
> khi chạy lại media no hiện dòng chữ thông báo về ứng dụng bị lỗi:
> an internal application error has occurred.
> xin giúp mình.:bawling:


thế này nhé :
1. download winmp11 về rồi dùng winrar extract ra 1 thư mục, sau đó vào thư mục đó chạy file "wmfdist11.exe", khi hoàn tất restart máy. khi vào lại chạy tiếp file "wmp11.exe" là xong.
2. active bản quyền cho windows đang sài <thiếu tool active thì pm lại , giúp cho>
cách 1 nhanh và hợp lý hơn đó . chúc thành công .

----------

